# Catching Coyotes in a live trap



## CAL (Nov 22, 2010)

Had a fella tell me he has caught many yotes in a live trap.Just wondering if anyone here on the forum has and how you did it.This man said he used a live trap with a live chicken in it in a separate compartment.I did this once many years ago and caught some kind of vermin that tore the trap up and got out.I think it was a cat.


----------



## childers (Nov 22, 2010)

go to tractor supply and buy one of those. they cost 159.99. they work if they have the chicken in them.....live


----------



## yoteman (Nov 23, 2010)

i want to see a picture because u ain't gonna make a yote go in a box but every once in a blue moon! professional trappers in states that can only box trap only catch 2 or 3 a year in a box and they are built different than the tsc traps.


----------



## childers (Nov 23, 2010)

yeah its just about impossible


----------



## KevTN (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought a large trap last year with a bait compartment in the back.  I put a live chicken in the back.  Long story short, After I tried the trap in several places Im not convinced I even come close to trapping a coyote.

I have caught multitudes of coon and possums in live traps but I think it would have to be special circumstances to catch a coyote in one!


----------



## CAL (Nov 23, 2010)

The trap I built years ago was round with a compartment in the center of it where I put the rooster.I found a brier patch so thick I cut a hole in it the trap fit in.There was only one way to the trap.I caught a something that tore up the trap!


----------



## watashot89 (Nov 23, 2010)

Leg holds. Don't waste your time with cage traps.


----------



## Coastie (Nov 25, 2010)

Nothing is impossible and there are some situations that demand that you try things that others refuse to do because for them it is impractical. Trapping in subdivisions and other heavily populated areas sometimes requires you to do things that are not considered to be good procedure by those that trap on a regular basis. If you want to try a live trap for coyotes follow just a few rules and have a lot of patience. Set the trap on a solid foundation, sift dirt over the floor so the wire bottom does not show and cannot be felt, drape the trap with either camo cloth or use native materials such as brush and long grasses to mask the outline and use good scent control while handling the trap. Leg hold traps and conibears are by far the preferred method but sometimes you just can't do what others insist is the only way to get the job done. For more information on using live traps for coyotes, visit the USDAFS nuisance control manual for illustrated instructions and advice.
http://www.fs.fed.us/pnw/pubs/gtr332/ This is a huge file so it is downloaded in two sections but it has a lot of useful information.


----------

